# Post/After SHTF - Then what?



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I searched this forum and either I am using the wrong search words or jargon or there is very little about the topic of what to do after SHTF.
SHTF can be regional (e.g. Northeastern US) or metro. 

Imagine, that authorities have given the "All Clear" so that those who bugged-out can return... those who bugged-in and survived defending their property/families against bad guys have some reporting to do, medical needs, etc.

Any references on "post-shtf" ?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

People do talk about it just in the context of their prepping plans. They plan around what they'll do when and after shtf. Shit hitting the fan is a fluid term too. Shtf could also mean the so called "authories" being the pieces of shit that most of our "authories" are, have gone full nazi and cracked down on peoples freedom (as they are continually doing) that people get pissed off enough to fight back in whatever violent ways they can. There probably won't be any "all clear". Just settling ash and smouldering ruins. 

I'm a cynic though and feel that this world going to war and burning itself to the ground is only a matter of time. And I don't see events like hurricanes or big tornadoes, tsunami's and any event that strikes more on local levels while the world at large continues on and than do what they want to help those effected as shtf. That's normal life. Shit happens. 
When things get to be shtf to me is when recovery if there is any from what ever occurs, doesn't happen for quite some time and is large scale changing. Anything else is a drop in the bucket. What happens after depends on the event and what each persons individual circumstances leads them to. I know my skill and plans to survive dfferent events, but what becomes of me depends on what happens. 





:0


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Clean off the fan, whatever it might be.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

First there are no set plans as each SHTF scenerio can be markedly different.

There is a big difference between a hurricane coming thru this week to the Nuke plant 30 miles away going three mile island on us.

And your scenarios are going to be for the most part specific for where you live.

If I were you, I'd list what could go wrong that you would define as a shtf scenario. Then under each one list a number of alternatives for what you could do to weather the event. Then under each alternative, list the pros and cons. Based on the pros and cons select your plan a and at least plan b. Each plan need to then list what you and your s need to do to prepare for executing the plan, along with an action list - such as when the nuke plant siren goes off everybody at home hops in the nearest vehicle and beats feet 

you'll find that there are a lot of overlaps - especially in the area of training, logistics and communications.

Good luck


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Like Fuzzee said, an "all clear" would probably only be given after some localized emergency like a hurricane/tornado/flood.
These things should always be considered in your preps, but don't really equate to a SHTF scenario.

I prep for the far worse scenarios.
With our debt crisis, growing stock bubble, dangerous politicians, and continued acts of lawlessness from our officials, I foresee a long period of civil unrest, financial turmoil, and marshal law lockdown.
That's my "SHTF event".
In such a situation, any "all clears" given by anyone in authority will be nothing more than a ruse to lure out the foolish.
It won't be a pretty time, and your best option will be to avoid contact at all costs. "Brownshirts" will pop up overnight to rat out neighbors in exchange for special treatment.

There will only be an "after" once society as a whole has decided that their rulers are acceptable, whatever that may mean.
It is doubtful that I will ever think they are...
A new normal will come about and we will carry on to whatever degree we can.
There are too many possibilities to prepare for. If you feel the need to plan for a few to put your mind more at ease, that's fine.
Many people plan to establish gardens and other long term solutions for the "after time". This could be one option to pursue if it pleases you.
Others have shown interest in setting up trading posts in the aftermath. This could prove challenging, but also quite rewarding.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have been working toward self sufficency for years. Homestead in the country, food growing from the ground and on the wing, no city/county utilities other than electricity (and the only thing we really NEED that for is the well pump).

Just as with all real estate, it all boils down to location, location, location. I believe the OP lives in Jacksonville. I grudgingly come into Jax 5 days a week to work, but other than that hell no. If the chips were truly down, Jax would be an ugly place to be. It's pretty ugly on a normal day.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Like Fuzzee said, an "all clear" would probably only be given after some localized emergency like a hurricane/tornado/flood.
> These things should always be considered in your preps, but don't really equate to a SHTF scenario.
> 
> I prep for the far worse scenarios.
> ...


You comment reads like you could be a narrator for "Red Dawn" (the 1984 initial release), one of my favorites :-D

I sense you may be right. Current events and trends make wonder if my kids and grand kids will not grow up in the America I did.
I am currently teaching my grand kids to hike, build campfires, fish, garden, archery, etc.. but I have not taught them why ... yet.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> You comment reads like you could be a narrator for "Red Dawn" (the 1984 initial release), one of my favorites :-D
> 
> I sense you may be right. Current events and trends make wonder if my kids and grand kids will not grow up in the America I did.
> I am currently teaching my grand kids to hike, build campfires, fish, garden, archery, etc.. but I have not taught them why ... yet.


The ugly truth is, we don't have to be invaded to find ourselves under an oppressive and violent police state.
We're half way there already. Now we're just waiting on the catalyst that brings about the iron fist.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I agree with Fuzzee for the most part. I'll give an example. I rent 10 acres with a home and shop. When something big goes south I am not worried about paying rent or bills or going to work. I am interested only in if I did the proper things to get by till there is a definite perception for me. Is it for the rest of my life or a few months. When it does hit the fan I will first see who if any of my neighbors are here and grow a concentric circle everyday till my area is secure for me and mine. I live in a rural area with access to the Missouri river so....


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...
> 
> Just as with all real estate, it all boils down to location, location, location. I believe the OP lives in Jacksonville. I grudgingly come into Jax 5 days a week to work, but other than that hell no. If the chips were truly down, Jax would be an ugly place to be. It's pretty ugly on a normal day.


Well done rice paddy daddy, on your country estate. I grew up surrounded by dirt roads in Iowa and really miss that life.

When hurricane Floyd came by in '99 (I think), I was bumbler-to-bumper with a million new friends on a southern Georgia black-top cussing that I would never leave town again.

That was good OJT, and a reality check. 
What a dichotomy - evacuate to safety just to be blown away on the highway.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you mean minor or major shtf? 400,000 folks that get their water from lake erie were without for at least a couple of days of late. I'm sure all local stores sold out of bottled water in no time, and probably nothing left on the shelves. Poor timing on their part to decide to be even lightly prepared. They're lucky the water shortage was only 2 days. Folks just do not understand how dependent they are on other folks, ie:government. Some day the gravy train will come to an abrupt halt.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Here in Montana we SSS

Shoot, shovel and shut up

preferably not on the same property

The other recourse is to fully document every event for adjudication later, which IMO is the wrong strategy.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Cleaning up or returning to "normal" will happen, but how that manifests will be determined, to a great degree, by what took place and what was affected.

It could be as simple as clearing the streets or as complex as rewriting the constitution.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I for one am not prepping for 2 specific events as I have no way to prevent certain destruction. One is Yellowstone and its recent activity. I am well within range of its maximum effects. Two I live near Malmstrom Air Force base, so we will get Nukes on the Silos. So that leaves social unrest, economic collapse etc.. I want to know that I can hold my own for 2 days or 2 years. Being rural for one and in a specific community 18 miles from town and .5 from pavement most folks up here are preppers for nature as it is. Some are loners and some are "growers". I will wait and see what unfolds


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

After...we put our plan in effect and hang on until we can start to rebuild and start over. Weather it be natural disaster only lasting a short time or the end of life as we have known it.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Cleaning up or returning to "normal" will happen, but how that manifests will be determined, to a great degree, by what took place and what was affected.
> 
> It could be as simple as clearing the streets or as complex as rewriting the constitution.


Both , the street clearing and Constitution seem more real to me than before.

I see El Niño, (the warm ocean currents returning by 2016 in time for the most emotional election in my life time with hurricane weather like 2004.

I figure I have two years to get my prep ready for 3 days to ____.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Good topic.

All clear would not come from the govt for me, but from friends and family. Otherwise I'm content in a permanent bug out.



CWOLDOJAX said:


> I searched this forum and either I am using the wrong search words or jargon or there is very little about the topic of what to do after SHTF.
> SHTF can be regional (e.g. Northeastern US) or metro.
> 
> Imagine, that authorities have given the "All Clear" so that those who bugged-out can return... those who bugged-in and survived defending their property/families against bad guys have some reporting to do, medical needs, etc.
> ...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I am back on this topic again.
Why?
Well, because I find I am doing a lot of homework and getting little accomplished here.
As I stated in my earlier comment (http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/9864-post-after-shtf-then-what.html#post164574) I am doing what I can to teach my grand kids simple skills that seem fun now but can help them survive later.
This week I got a bamboo pole to teach my grand daughter to fish the old way.
I think the community will pull together if we had a hurricane hits us. As I learned back in Iowa, when the floods, and blizzards came, we were helping each other. We just did.
Everyone kept candles in their glove boxes, sand in their trunks, in the winter.

Now with an "attack imminent" or the most dysfunctional govt in our history I feel we will not know who our neighbors are.
I am getting distracted, right?

I feel like the more I learn - the less I know... and the less I can protect my family.

Your thoughts?


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

depends on what you mean by SHTF, I am prepping for TEOTWAWKI so there would be no after shtf, no "normal", just adapt to the new circumstances and carry on as best I can for as long as I can.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

big paul said:


> depends on what you mean by SHTF, I am prepping for TEOTWAWKI so there would be no after shtf, no "normal", just adapt to the new circumstances and carry on as best I can for as long as I can.


I'm on a similar page, except the last phase of my plans is a rebuilding phase, that puts the foundation of a new "normal"


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> I'm on a similar page, except the last phase of my plans is a rebuilding phase, that puts the foundation of a new "normal"


I have no intention of "rebuilding" anything, why rebuild the very systems that caused "the crash" in the first place?? and if we build anything different how are we to know TPTB wont mess that up as well?? no thanks, I'd muddle along in my own way, looking after me and mine, anything outside that I havent got the slightest interest in.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

big paul said:


> I have no intention of "rebuilding" anything, why rebuild the very systems that caused "the crash" in the first place?? and if we build anything different how are we to know TPTB wont mess that up as well?? no thanks, I'd muddle along in my own way, looking after me and mine, anything outside that I havent got the slightest interest in.


Rebuilding doesn't mean keeping what's old, look at towns/cities wiped out from disasters, do they rebuild the town exactly the same as before, or do they make it better??


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Rebuilding doesn't mean keeping what's old, look at towns/cities wiped out from disasters, do they rebuild the town exactly the same as before, or do they make it better??


it will take so long after the collapse to even get started rebuilding things,multiple decades if not longer, that I probably wont be around to see them mess it all up again, and by them I mean TPTB.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

big paul said:


> it will take so long after the collapse to even get started rebuilding things,multiple decades if not longer, that I probably wont be around to see them mess it all up again, and by them I mean TPTB.


Your already starting the rebuilding process through education...

Yes looking at decades before the first stone is placed in any rebuilding process, but the foundations would start almost instantly, through the guidance of the older folk 
But you got me whats TPTD??


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Your already starting the rebuilding process through education...
> 
> Yes looking at decades before the first stone is placed in any rebuilding process, but the foundations would start almost instantly, through the guidance of the older folk
> But you got me whats TPTD??


TPTB: The Powers That Be!!!


----------

